# BS1 radio



## JTG (Oct 19, 2005)

It's rather good isn't it?

Been actually litening to the radio all night rather than let whatever krs has on wash over me. Splendid stuff


----------



## oisleep (Oct 19, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> rather than let whatever krs has on wash over me.


----------



## strung out (Oct 20, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> It's rather good isn't it?
> 
> Been actually litening to the radio all night rather than let whatever krs has on wash over me. Splendid stuff



Is it on t'internet?


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 20, 2005)

Yeah man BS1 is good. 

Me and Fizz sort of stumbled on it a while ago although I've only ever heard at weekends from about 12ish onwards. There's a female Dj on sometime on a Sunday who usually sings over the tunes. Big Fat dub basslines some full on root stompin with her singing whatever she likes over top 

Class A pirate radio man.

Although I doubt its broadcast from there. Theres some BS1 recording Studios just up Glos Rd

Wonder if they want a techno DJ


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 20, 2005)

i used to work in bs1's basement, the studio had a window into our office and we got to be entertained by many young'uns flexing their lyrics 

i believe k.ners & bs5 were amongst the feisty young things chatting away.

anyway, pretty decent station, liked the 'deluxe' evening show, and the grime hour, and the jungle was pretty good too. but the house show was shoddy as fuck  all power to their elbow, though


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 20, 2005)

Yeh but, no but, where do I find it?


----------



## easy g (Oct 20, 2005)

aye...where is it?

found one at about 87.9 this morning...is that it??


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 20, 2005)

around 106fm (it's not on at the moment though)


----------



## easy g (Oct 20, 2005)

cheers chief


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 20, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> around 106fm (it's not on at the moment though)



Thanks. I also found this sample of what they do (50mins long).
http://www.harvesttraining.com/Badboyuk/BS1 21 sept 2005.mp3


----------



## JTG (Oct 20, 2005)

106.8 is what they're advertising but I think krs found it at 106.7. Thereabouts anyway.


----------



## strung out (Oct 20, 2005)

Not on the net then?


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 20, 2005)

I can only hear BS1 when I'm in the car. 

The bloody frequency cuts out when we enter yerbutnobut land.


----------



## JTG (Oct 20, 2005)

That's cos it only covers Bristol


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 20, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> That's cos it only covers Bristol



Nah...thats's because it's too _scared_ to enter the South Zone innit


----------



## Isambard (Oct 20, 2005)

Fizz, isn't it Somerset Sound or Orchard FM down your way mate?   

I was talking to a bloke last week who has an "interest" and he was gobsmacked about how people do their own radio thing in Bristol.


----------



## chio (Oct 20, 2005)

Galaxy started out as a pirate station in Bristol - and look how that turned out. (It's a network of ghastly RnB commercial radio stations in cities all over Britain.) 

</useless info>


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 20, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> Galaxy started out as a pirate station in Bristol - and look how that turned out. (It's a network of ghastly RnB commercial radio stations in cities all over Britain.)
> 
> </useless info>



in a roundabout sort of way; ftp radio was a pirate, the government was offering amnesties for pirates going legal; chiltern bought up ftp, bid for the regional commercial licence, won, and relaunched it as galaxy 101. it's changed hands a few times since then, and is currently vibe 101 (in the emap portfolio).


----------



## Isambard (Oct 20, 2005)

Chiltern, back in the day was a "good" commercial station, though their franchise for Buckinghamshire / Bedfordshire was totally fucked up.

Talking last week to this bloke I know, we almost got onto the issue of good "pirates" getting adopted by the mainstream. Tony Blackburn?


----------



## chio (Oct 21, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> in a roundabout sort of way; ftp radio was a pirate, the government was offering amnesties for pirates going legal; chiltern bought up ftp, bid for the regional commercial licence, won, and relaunched it as galaxy 101. it's changed hands a few times since then, and is currently vibe 101 (in the emap portfolio).



*urban radio anorak of the month award*



Galaxy's still going though - in Manchester, Birmingham, Yorkshire and the North East. Chrysalis flogged off the poorly-performing Galaxy 101 to GWR, who were forced to sell to SRH (now Emap) by the Competition Commission since it meant GWR controlled an unacceptably large proportion of the radio advertising market in Bristol.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 21, 2005)

from memory, only one of the other galaxy stations was a from-new station, the others being existing stations bought and rebranded.

the forced sell-off is because you're (in theory) only supposed to be allowed to own one station in a city, and at the time galaxy & gwr were the only regional (& possibly local) licences in the area.


----------



## chio (Oct 21, 2005)

Galaxy in Birmingham was originally a Midlands spin-off of Choice FM which might be familiar to South London posters, the Manchester and Yorkshire stations were Kiss 102 and 105 before being taken over. Galaxy 105-106 in the North East was the only Galaxy to be called that from launch.

Lots of firms own more than one station in a city - the rule now is that there has to be three separate owners plus the BBC operating in a market. (In Bristol, it's GCap with GWR, Emap with Vibe and UKRD with Star 107.2.)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 21, 2005)

extra credit if you remember split-licence former pirates in london


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 21, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Fizz, isn't it Somerset Sound or Orchard FM down your way mate?



Only when you've passed Blagdon hon   

Anyway, we have our own 'pirate' radio station here in yerbutland


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 21, 2005)

yeah they dont really broadcast so much as crank the tunes up to warp factor 10 blasting out of the window so that you can hear it 10 miles away.

Mind you that Mozart station is a bit crap  


Onemoretime for the wolfgang massive



booyaka


----------



## Isambard (Oct 21, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Only when you've passed Blagdon hon



That's halfway to my house!   

Anyway I heard "Radio Yeahbut" when DJBS drove us to yours back in the spring. REALLY freaky!


----------



## chio (Oct 21, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> extra credit if you remember split-licence former pirates in london



Bit sketchy, but did two former pirates share the 103.3 licence in Haringey (now London Greek Radio)?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 21, 2005)

aye, well dredged  the other one was sunrise iirc


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 22, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Mind you that Mozart station is a bit crap
> 
> 
> Onemoretime for the wolfgang massive
> booyaka



OI! Don't ya go dissin Amadeus!


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 22, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Anyway I heard "Radio Yeahbut" when DJBS drove us to yours back in the spring. REALLY freaky!



No, what you and sparkling heard was the sound of her Italian talking shoes


----------



## garethd (Feb 10, 2006)

you can check reggae and dancehall every monday 6pm - 8pm on BS1 radio 106.8FM with Uprising 
nuff other big shows throughout the week. 
station usually turns on at about 5pm weekdays, earlier on weekends


----------



## ninja-uk (Dec 22, 2006)

HEY JUST FOUND www.bs1radio.com IT Includes a streaming link (via winamp) hope that helps the music lovers out there in pirate radio land


----------



## bristolradio (May 30, 2009)

Appologies for bumping this extremely old thread, but does anybody have the mp3 that was previously hosted at http://www.harvesttraining.com/Badboyuk/BS1 21 sept 2005.mp3 ?

Also, what was 'Radio Yeahbut'?


----------

